# Italian Lakes



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

The attached files may be of use for someone planning to travel to the Italian lakes.

While based mainly on our 2015 trip they include many years experience of travelling in Europe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for that, all very useful information


----------

